# fishfinder suggestions for river boat



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

I am in the process of getting a fishfinder bottom machine for my skiff for use in the river mostly, but some saltwater use (floundering). Any suggestions? Space is a concern as the boat is a tiller steered with no console area. I have a Furuno on my other boat and love it but I have heard that hummingbird makes better shallow water unit? Thoughts and ideas would be appreciated

Keith


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

For the money i would suggest a humminbird c2i series. I own the 787 c21 and its one hell of a combo unit. I've used it offshore, inshore, lakes, rivers.... The only complaint i have is their transducer mounts are a little weak for a bass boat.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

You can find simulators for most units on the company websites. My only suggestion is to buy a color unit.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i got a little humming bird 575 and it great, does what i need it to do, and its cheap Humminbird 575 Fishfinder


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*fish finder advice*

Thanks for the info. I'll let yoiu know what I decide and how it turns out
Keith


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My recommendation is always buy as much as you can afford. I Have a Humminbird 728 to install as replacement for a Humminbird "Widescreen" purchased in 1995. The 728 was actually a few dollars cheaper than the Widescreen, but greatly improved so all the advertising suggests. I use this equipment on a 14 ft jon boat with tiller kicker.


----------

